# Judge my doe please



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok, so I know this isn't the best pic of her but it's the only one I could get because when she's in the car is the only time she's still.  anyway, she's a Nigerian dwarf. there's no udder pic because she's not in milk right now. Your thoughts please?


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok just practicing here so bear w me

Top line looks good to me pretty level pic looks to have slight slope to back end which is good.... 
Front legs look to be directly under wither .... Good
Nice curve in back leg good I think

Can't see all of legs and no head
I am not expert at all!! Just took basic conformation class at symposium so practicing


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Your correct, it isn't the best picture. But, from what I can see, she has a strong topline, nice legs(straight in the front, good angulation in the rear), decent length of body, a steep rump, and could blend a bit better throughout.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Emzi00 said:


> Your correct, it isn't the best picture. But, from what I can see, she has a strong topline, nice legs(straight in the front, good angulation in the rear), decent length of body, a steep rump, and could blend a bit better throughout.


Ok, thank you! I wish the picture was better but thanks for judging her!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Darlaj said:


> Ok just practicing here so bear w me
> 
> Top line looks good to me pretty level pic looks to have slight slope to back end which is good....
> Front legs look to be directly under wither .... Good
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Any ideas on what her best feature is and one thing you'd change about her? I'm still new at the conformation thing and I need to answer that question in showmanship.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Hard to say with out pics from back and front ..... 
Lots to consider like udder attachment and width of chest width of muzzle the list goes on


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Darn it


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok sorry can't get link right google Nigerian dwarf conformation and look this
Goat Conformation/Breeding Education | BackYardHerds.com
www.backyardherds.com/.../goat-confor...

Don't try this link it dosent work cause I can't do it right


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

nigies4ever said:


> Any ideas on what her best feature is and one thing you'd change about her? I'm still new at the conformation thing and I need to answer that question in showmanship.


I like her strong topline, and I'd make her rump more level.


----------

